Ask HN: What gets you in a hacking mood? - gtirloni
======
gtirloni
Electronic music gets me going. Anything that resembles The Matrix soundtrack
brings me good memories because I was spending a lot of time tinkering with
low-level stuff when the movie came out.

------
pepsipu
Watching Elliot from Mr. Robot hacking big companies always turns me on

~~~
QuelqueChose
Don't downvote this guy, if anybody's ever watched the show we can agree this
is an honest response.

------
tomjen3
This is going to sound stupid, but opening my ide and starting to code.

I have more ideas than I will ever have time to look into, and weeks can go by
without hacking if I don't open that IDE.

